# 4th gen commercials



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm not new to the forums although my post count would sugest otherwise. I've been looking everywhere for some 4th gen Maxima commercials. I remember one that came out years ago that pictured a black Max sliding sideways through water in the dark. I believe it still advertised the car as a 'four-door-sports-car'. The reason I'm looking for this commercial is because it was one of the things that caught my attention and made me really recognize the car as a potential purchase. If anyone knows where to find these let me know. Thanks.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

JNCoRacer said:


> Hey guys, I'm not new to the forums although my post count would sugest otherwise. I've been looking everywhere for some 4th Maxima commercials. I remember one that came out years ago that pictured a black Max sliding sideways through water in the dark. I believe it still advertised the car as a 'four-door-sports-car'. The reason I'm looking for this commercial is because it was one of the things that caught my attention and made me really recognize the car as a potential purchase. If anyone knows where to find these let me know. Thanks.


yeah ,I would love to have this aswell


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...looks like I am on a mission...I'll be back.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

This is the only one I could find without signing up for a membership at another site. (That site explained it was a video with a cargo plane in it???)

Bird poop...black 4th gen running away from birds trying to de-clean car.
(nice marketing campaign there)


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I remeber that commercial from the super bowl a while back...I didnt notice at the time that it was a max commercial....i do remember that old japanese guy though; he used to be in all the commercials....were they the ones that pitched the "wider is better" thing, or was that the gran prix?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hell yeah! I remember that commercial... used to laugh my ass off every time it came on...

damn nissan's good!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> I remeber that commercial from the super bowl a while back...I didnt notice at the time that it was a max commercial....i do remember that old japanese guy though; he used to be in all the commercials....were they the ones that pitched the "wider is better" thing, or was that the gran prix?


Gran Prix is the 'wider is better' theme...
...and that old guy is known as 'Mr K'. Real name is Mr Yutaka Katayama and he used to be president of Nissan Motor Corp in the mid-60s to mid-70s. Mr K is considered the 'Father of the Z'.

(info found on the net...I searched and found it, kinda interesting)


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> hell yeah! I remember that commercial... used to laugh my ass off every time it came on...
> 
> damn nissan's good!


hell yeah,same here!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

wer u find these vids from ?????


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I have the one where they do that counting and play the Matrix music....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

MSTH8TDMAX23 said:


> wer u find these vids from ?????


Just searching around on the net...


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

Imobejoas said:


> I have the one where they do that counting and play the Matrix music....


well, dammit post it here......


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

MSTH8TDMAX23 said:


> well, dammit post it here......


thought you would never ask!

right  here.

Sooooooo shweeeeeet :cheers: :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy:  :thumbup:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*Found it*

i found one where its speeding threw the desert and it well Click here


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^^Sorry, that's a 5th gen...'03 commercial IIRC.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

I actually remember seeing that bird bomber commercial on TV. It was great.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

anyone seen the kelly tire - 4 way stop sign commercial ?


----------

